# heard of ray murphy?



## jmethodrose (Aug 20, 2010)

for anyone who hasn't heard of ray murphy, he's definitely worth looking up! I heard of him for the first time today, turns out he's carved the entire alphabet into a pencil with his chainsaw!

has anyone been to one of his shows? if I ever get the opportunity I would love to go, but I'm in the wrong country, with an ocean in the way!

so in the meantime, I guess I'll be going through a LOT of pencils... I like a challenge!

cheers,
Joe

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/18090
http://www.flashnews.com/news/wfn10100416fn29841.html


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 20, 2010)

> Ray sawed 15 numbers on the side of a popsicle stick, flipped it over, and sawed the alphabet on the other. He sawed an audience member's name onto a pencil, then sharpened the pencil with the chainsaw. He took a volunteer into the booth and sawed his name into a wooden belt buckle while the nervous man was wearing it






 
I *thought *I'd seen the best chainsaw artist, but..... :jawdrop:


----------



## betterbuilt (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow. that was pretty interesting.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd pay to see that and he does it with diesel chainsaws too!

"But in the booth, his beard peppered with pine chips, diesel smoke swirling around him,"


----------

